# They can be copied and pasted from here



## xarruc

Hola

They can be copied and pasted from here

es pot copiar i pegar des d'aquí
One can copy and paste from here

+

els (són enllaços, doncs els)
them

=

s'els pot copiar i pegar des de aquí

o

es pot copiar-els i pegar-els des de aqui

?


Gràcies


----------



## Cris14

xarruc said:


> Hola
> 
> They can be copied and pasted from here
> 
> es pot copiar i pegar des d'aquí
> One can copy and paste from here
> +
> els (són enllaços, doncs els)
> them
> =
> s'els pot copiar i pegar des de aquí
> o
> es pot copiar-els i pegar-els des de aqui
> ?
> 
> Gràcies



They can be copied and pasted from here =
Es poden copiar i enganxar des d'aquí.


----------



## xupxup

Hola xarruc.

No acabo d'entendre molt bé què preguntes però, si el que vols és traduir
_They can be copied and pasted from here_
jo diria:
"(els enllaços) es poden copiar i enganxar des d'aquí"
o bé
"Podeu copiar-los i enganxar-los des d'aquí"

La primera frase que proposes,   _ s'els pot copiar i (pegar) des de aquí,_  és correcta però no sé si és del tot adequada pel que tu demanes.
La segona,  _ es pot copiar-(los) i (enganxar-los) des de aqui,  _no sé si és correcta però a mi em sona molt malament. Em sona poc natural.

Finalment, encara que en molts dialectes és normal dir _pegar_ amb el sentit d'enganxar, em sembla que no és correcte en català estàndar. A més, em sembla que tots els programes en català fan servir "copiar - enganxar" per "copy - paste".


----------



## su123

xarruc said:


> Hola





xarruc said:


> They can be copied and pasted from here​
> 
> *es pot copiar i pegar des d'aquí* es poden (plural) copiar i enganxar​
> One can copy and paste from here​
> 
> +​
> 
> els (són enllaços, doncs els)​
> them​
> 
> =​
> 
> s'els  se'ls pot copiar i enganxar des de d'aquí ​
> 
> o​
> 
> es pot copiar-els i pegar-els des de aqui  (tu)pots copiar-los i enganxar-los​
> 
> ?​
> 
> 
> Gràcies​


 
​


----------



## xarruc

Gràcies

Chics, ho sento que no vaig contestar-te abans.

El que volia saber era la forma correcta de mesclar el impersonal "es poden" "es pot" amb el pronombre els/los.

doncs:  "(els enllaços) es poden copiar i enganxar des d'aquí" =  "Podeu copiar-los i enganxar-los des d'aquí" = "se'ls pot copiar i enganxar des d'aquí"


----------



## louhevly

xarruc said:


> Gràcies
> 
> Chics, ho sento que no vaig contestar-te abans.
> 
> El que volia saber era la forma correcta de mesclar el impersonal "es poden" "es pot" amb el pronombre els/los.
> 
> doncs:  "(els enllaços) es poden copiar i enganxar des d'aquí" =  "Podeu copiar-los i enganxar-los des d'aquí" = "se'ls pot copiar i enganxar des d'aquí"



Ha d'haver-hi concordança, però em sembla millor sense el pronom "els": "Es poden copiar i enganxar..."

Lou


----------



## xarruc

Sí però vull evitar repetir "els enllaços" perquè la frase anterior diu: Si els enllaços aquí no funcionen, they can be copied and pasted from here.

El que proposes, Lou, deixaria l'ultima frase sense un objet - no?


----------



## louhevly

xarruc said:


> Sí però vull evitar repetir "els enllaços" perquè la frase anterior diu: Si els enllaços aquí no funcionen, they can be copied and pasted from here.
> 
> El que proposes, Lou, deixaria l'ultima frase sense un objet - no?



Sense objecte i sense subjecte també, però així es fa ;-).

En català hi ha el que s'anomena la "veu mitjana" o "passiva pronominal" que sovint es fa servir en lloc del passiu; el pronom "es" dóna al verb  un valor passiu o impersonal. Altres exemples:

No es podia fer res = Nothing could be done
No es podia fer = It couldn't be done
S'ha aprovat la proposta = The proposal has been approved
S'ha aprovat = It has been approved
Es poden copiar els enllaços = The links can be copied
Es poden copiar = They can be copied

Veges també:
esadir.cat/sintaxi/passivpron
www dot diba.es/flc/manuals/item.asp?id=146&prj=2

Lou


----------

